# Confused



## upandatom (24 Mar 2015)

Ok So heres the deal, 
In September/October I submitted an application for benefits. It took forever for my medical documents to reach VAC. (Feb 11th) I was told that the 14 week timeline began on that day. Then, I noticed that on myVAC it had changed to be Step 3, (Not knowing what step two was) I called and asked what it all meant, straight from the horses mouth so to speak. 
They informed me that because all of my supporting documentation had been received in Nov the 14 week timeline had elapsed and that they had to put a rush on it. 

1. When is the actual 14 week timeline?

2. How long has the 3rd step taken for people, the decision making step?

Also, has anyone seen that the myVAC account is pretty much useless as they take weeks to answer messages submitted, and even then its a "I have submitted your inquiry higher answer" and the only thing it was useful for was putting in your direct deposit information?


----------



## blackberet17 (24 Mar 2015)

The 14-week timeline starts once ALL the required documentation to complete your application is in.

Should a new report be required, say an audiogram to confirm your hearing loss or a doctor's report with a proper diagnosis of the claimed condition, the 14-week TAT starts all over again once the new report is received.

Decision-making or Step 3 depends on complexity of case. For example, hearing loss cases are usually straight-forward (ha!), but psych will take longer.


----------



## upandatom (24 Mar 2015)

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> The 14-week timeline starts once ALL the required documentation to complete your application is in.
> 
> Should a new report be required, say an audiogram to confirm your hearing loss or a doctor's report with a proper diagnosis of the claimed condition, the 14-week TAT starts all over again once the new report is received.
> 
> Decision-making or Step 3 depends on complexity of case. For example, hearing loss cases are usually straight-forward (ha!), but psych will take longer.



Thanks, 
I will go into mine, knee, they have me put down as having runners knee, which doesnt include torn ligaments, but mine is torn and ortho and physio both clearly stated a surgery wont help, so its not runners. 

This whole process is mindboggling....how did it ever work. Shouldnt have to jump through hoops when specific CF-98s and statements clearly state. 
To add it, chances are I am going to have to take a day off work and go in and deal with this.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Mar 2015)

If everything is perfect and all they need comes in quick, your 14 weeks will start and you'll get a decision.

Oft times, they feel they have enough, crank it up and then someone asks a question. They ask for the info, it takes forever and when they get it the 14 weeks starts again. Some go on for weeks, months, years until they decide they have everything they need.

Welcome to the system. Go watch the movie Brazil if you want to get an understanding of how it works.

Week 15 you could get a letter saying you're in. Sometimes, people give up or die before they get a decision.

Roll the dice.


----------



## upandatom (25 Mar 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> If everything is perfect and all they need comes in quick, your 14 weeks will start and you'll get a decision.
> 
> Oft times, they feel they have enough, crank it up and then someone asks a question. They ask for the info, it takes forever and when they get it the 14 weeks starts again. Some go on for weeks, months, years until they decide they have everything they need.
> 
> ...



Odd Enough after posting yesterday I received a letter statign they were putting a rush on it. We will see what that rush entails.


----------



## ixium (28 Mar 2015)

Mine took 25 weeks after receiving medical documents, they sent a letter saying it was in my favour, but no benefits until their doctor checked it out.

So watch out for that, I'm just hoping that the second time isn't as long of a wait.


----------



## upandatom (30 Mar 2015)

To be honest, from the horror stories I have heard and witnessed, I am not expecting a favorable result, and feel like I am just going up against a big bad machine that pumps out no letters, regardless of what the person on the phone or the VAC rep in the office says. What they say and what is said by the decision office seems to be two completley different things.  

I have lost a lot of faith in Government departments as of late, the recieving a letter stating they made a mistake was a "wow" moment.

We will see if it actually rushed or they are just blowing smoke up my arse. I hopefully hear back within a few weeks according the phone conversation.


----------



## blackberet17 (1 Apr 2015)

Keep your chin up!

I don't know what they mean by putting a rush on it, but there are personnel who are good at identifying cases where the client has been waiting longer than usual, and putting a rush on the files.


----------



## Rifleman62 (1 Apr 2015)

blackberet17: 





> ...... there are personnel who are good at identifying cases where the client has been waiting longer than usual ........



I bet they're experts at that considering.


----------



## upandatom (2 Apr 2015)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> blackberet17:
> I bet they're experts at that considering.



Apparently they are trying to stick to a 20 week max for all applicants. I find that hard to believe. IF thats the case then the CAF better get rid of that Med File funnell/traffic jam unit in ottawa out of the way.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Apr 2015)

upandatom said:
			
		

> Apparently they are trying to stick to a 20 week max for all applicants. I find that hard to believe. IF thats the case then the CAF better get rid of that Med File funnell/traffic jam unit in ottawa out of the way.



Yup!  Let's open the gates for those applicants with one eye, one lung and one kidney.


----------



## upandatom (2 Apr 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Yup!  Let's open the gates for those applicants with one eye, one lung and one kidney.


Not true
What happensis the CAF holds your file, when the request comes in for the file to go to VAC, the electronic copy gets sent to a Section in Ottawa, from there it gets a once over, then sent to VAC. In the meantime, the HArd copy gets sent to the same unit, and follows along suit. When previously the Med REcords sections would send it to VAC on their own, and would follow the same steps to ensure the right files are sent.
It adds more red tape in an environment burdened with red tape


----------



## upandatom (8 Apr 2015)

Called in, 
Over 22 weeks according to today's call, 
There really isn't anything they can do to speed up anything, or give an update that it is moving. They just say;

"Its at headquarters, they are reviewing it, adjudicating it"

Well thats great, it was the same deal last week, and the week before? 
So where does it sit now, how long till a response now?

"Well we don't know, they dont give us a turnaround"

Seems a bit broken to me.


----------



## Rifleman62 (8 Apr 2015)

Contact the Minister and tell him you are pissed off with your (as a taxpayer) employees that he is responsibly for.

https://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-us/department-officials/minister/contact

And, Facebook him

https://www.facebook.com/erinotoolecpc

If you don't bother to do this, then wait till the public "servants" get around to your case.


----------



## upandatom (8 Apr 2015)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Contact the Minister and tell him you are pissed off with your (as a taxpayer) employees that he is responsibly for.
> 
> https://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-us/department-officials/minister/contact
> 
> ...



Thank you!!!


----------



## upandatom (14 Apr 2015)

Decision reached, 
"letter in the mail"


----------



## blackberet17 (14 Apr 2015)

Expect roughly two weeks, to be "blamed" on the government's push to centralize certain services, including mail. And I don't mean Canada Post.

Fingers crossed for you, upandatom.


----------



## upandatom (14 Apr 2015)

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> Expect roughly two weeks, to be "blamed" on the government's push to centralize certain services, including mail. And I don't mean Canada Post.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you, upandatom.



Thanks!! Most said it was a clear cut case, we will see.


----------



## upandatom (17 Apr 2015)

All in all, 
I was granted a full 5/5ths judgements on both applications, granting 15% but not at a stable position will be set up for regular Reassessments for increased issues every 6 months or so. 

Thanks Rifleman62, you informing me to contact the Minister helped out alot and sped up the process.


----------



## Rifleman62 (17 Apr 2015)

Great it worked for you.

And,

blackberet17: 





> Expect roughly two weeks, to be "blamed" on the government's push to centralize certain services, including mail. And I don't mean Canada Post.



Does that mean i.e. the local VAC office in BC not being authorized to use Canada Post for anything, and then couriering the mail to Kirkland Lake, ON (or someplace in ON) to be posted?


----------



## blackberet17 (20 Apr 2015)

I'm trying to find more info, but it appears certain mail outs, including pay, go through the distribution system in Matane QC.

Majority is electronic, anyway.

VAC does send docs directly from its offices to clients, but a large chunk goes through Matane.


----------



## upandatom (20 Apr 2015)

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to find more info, but it appears certain mail outs, including pay, go through the distribution system in Matane QC.
> 
> Majority is electronic, anyway.
> 
> VAC does send docs directly from its offices to clients, but a large chunk goes through Matane.



I am just baffled at how they try to sell us the MyVAC account, yet its pretty much useless for the stuff it could be used for. 

1. I can input my Direct deposit information, thats great, I still have to mail something in for it. 

2. the message system is useless, 7 day wait to get a response? thought its supposed to be quicker then calling in? or at least easier. 

3. If they are sending me the documents to decide where my money is going, why cant it be put online, and I print and then send in? instead of mail it to me mail it back. 

all that money still wasting time....


----------



## Rifleman62 (20 Apr 2015)

It legitimizes public servants due to the workload.


----------



## blackberet17 (21 Apr 2015)

upandatom said:
			
		

> I am just baffled at how they try to sell us the MyVAC account, yet its pretty much useless for the stuff it could be used for.
> 
> 1. I can input my Direct deposit information, thats great, I still have to mail something in for it.
> 
> ...



It's a work in progress. The group working on improving the system is small. I'm not an IT/IM guy, but it has improved quite a bit since first launched.


----------

